

Barnes & Noble turns to Austin startup to create a mobile e-commerce storefront - drm237
http://www.statesman.com/business/content/business/stories/technology/10/15/1015digby.html
BlackBerry users can buy books, CDs and DVDs using free Digby software
======
utnick
Any YCnewsers with a blackberry tried this?

Not sure how big the market is... I would think most people would rather just
wait till they get to a computer to buy something that won't show up in 3-5
days anyways.

Its good to see an austin startup get some deals done though!

~~~
wmf
One obvious use is to see a book in a real bookstore, then immediately buy it
cheaper online. Maybe you could even use the phone's camera to scan the UPC
code. :-)

